# Show off ya JAGS :)



## FusionMorelia (May 3, 2013)

we have "show off" threads for everything, i think its high time we had one, 
i have 3 JAGS and a heap of pures and a few crosses, im in love with the extreme 
diversity of Morelia and want to see a heap more JAGs being shown off,
i have 3 stunner JAGs (im bias but i can admit it lol) 2 md JAG X julatten jungles and 
a 100% HET albino JAG 
this is my female MD JAG X Julatten jungle(correct me if im wrong colin) shes un named right now.

















i will post more as soon as i host them.
so people, wheres ya JAGS!


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 3, 2013)

my male 100% HET Albino JAG, Milenko 

















Nato


----------



## greggles91 (May 3, 2013)

Very nice snakes mate.. 

Here's my young super caramel RPM coastals.. Still small so can't see there patterning and colors that well yet.. 

Female:











Male:


----------



## nervous (May 4, 2013)

My female:


----------



## Chondrobsessed (May 4, 2013)

nervous said:


> My female:



I love her, what is she?


----------



## treeofgreen (May 4, 2013)

That MD X Julatten is reaaaally pretty

Zef style for life! haha
(love Die Antwoord! )


----------



## nervous (May 4, 2013)

Chondrobsessed said:


> I love her, what is she?



50% jungle, 25% md & coastal.


----------



## DarkApe (May 4, 2013)

wow some real crackers in that lot. really lovin the caramels there hot as..
here is a pic of my Jag she is starting to show some really nice orange at the moment


----------



## Chondrobsessed (May 4, 2013)

Thats the same combo my future Jag breeding will hopefully produce! If they look like that, wow!


----------



## Nellynake (May 4, 2013)

I will hopefully getting a jag next year to go over the jungle and bredli. At the end of this season I will get a hypo bredli jag or hypo coastal jag to go over my 2 striped coastals. Hoping they are both girls


Some pretty awesome jags out there. I went to a guy that breeds jags. He changed my thoughts on it. I have decided to get some 




Sent from my woma python 
using Tapatalk


----------



## Senator358 (May 4, 2013)

one coming soon...


----------



## greggles91 (May 4, 2013)

Senator358 said:


> one coming soon...



Nice, Is that one of the ones from amazing amazon?


----------



## Senator358 (May 4, 2013)

Yes. People have varying opinions on them but I thought I'd give it a go.


----------



## greggles91 (May 4, 2013)

Senator358 said:


> Yes. People have varying opinions on them but I thought I'd give it a go.



as long as your happy mate.. looks great to me. enjoy


----------



## chase77 (May 6, 2013)

That is one gorgeous snake. crisp clean lines.


----------



## Jay84 (May 7, 2013)

Here is one of my JAGs


----------



## Tristan.C (May 7, 2013)

^ is that a rat still in her in the last photo haha!


----------



## Jay84 (May 8, 2013)

It sure is


----------



## smileysnake (Oct 28, 2013)

thread has gone dead so i hope this will revive it this is a photo of my hypo bredli jag male


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 28, 2013)

some coastal jags


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Troy K. (Oct 28, 2013)

Some of mine


----------



## slide (Oct 29, 2013)

Troy, I love that one with the freshly shed skin. Is that the one you had on display at the gold coast festival last year?

Aaron


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 29, 2013)

This is great. A thread where I might actually post a photo or two. Thanks moderators for cleaning up the thread.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 29, 2013)

Troy , you are producing some fantastic jags, mate..

For once I agree with CP ,, lol...

Cheers Roger.


A Tiger jag female at 10 months old.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Peterwookie (Oct 29, 2013)

Am loving this one , as everyone else has said its great to see some beautiful animals here's some of mine


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 29, 2013)

Hahaha! That is funny Roger ( I'm so sick of all the BS). I think I will let my animals speak for themselves!


----------



## Umbral (Oct 29, 2013)

Lmao at the last pic!


----------



## Troy K. (Oct 29, 2013)

slide said:


> Troy, I love that one with the freshly shed skin. Is that the one you had on display at the gold coast festival last year?
> 
> Aaron



Thanks Aaron, I had another girl on display at the Gold Coast Expo but I'll be bringing this girl out this year for the S&T Festival.
Here's a couple more photos.


----------



## slide (Oct 30, 2013)

Love the red breaking through on the bredli. Has it been that way from the get go?

Aaron


----------



## The Devil (Oct 30, 2013)

A couple of my girls.....


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 30, 2013)

The Devil said:


> A couple of my girls.....



They look amazing.


----------



## pythons unleashed (Oct 30, 2013)

All are coastal jags.


----------



## yellowbeard (Oct 31, 2013)

Jungle_Freak said:


> A Tiger jag female at 10 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't it amazing the effect that a co-dom pattern reducing gene has on poly genetic genes, no wonder it was a game changer and still is, just amazing!

It is pythons like these that will grab the publics attention and attract so many more new comers into the hobby, what ever side of the fence you are on this is a good thing.

Also thanks to the moderator, so sick of the BS nice to read a thread with some nice pythons.

- - - Updated - - -



The Devil said:


> A couple of my girls.....



I love the yellow, if I may ask how old are they and what is the %


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 31, 2013)

I might just add some other first hand experience to this thread as well. I think I own around 260 jaguars at last count. These consist of all different types of genetic makeup. Most of them are holdbacks, I have a few adult males as well. I have only noticed slight neuro in about a dozen of these animals. The rest are all fine. 

I have also noticed that Jaguars are some of the most voracious feeders straight out of the egg. In most cases mine take food without having their first shed. 

I do have to mention that I don't handle them much up to a year of age. 

I just wanted to post some real facts, gained from first hand experience and from living with a large collection of these animals.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 31, 2013)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> I do have to mention that I don't handle them much up to a year of age.



May I please ask why?


----------



## Peterwookie (Oct 31, 2013)

Lawra said:


> May I please ask why?


The man has over 260 of just jags , I am sure there would be others laying around as well there just isn't enough hours in a day to have cuddles with that many snakes ...


----------



## Peterwookie (Oct 31, 2013)

Let's keep this a SHOW OFF YOU JAG THREAD and keep it at that guys now who's got some more picks


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 31, 2013)

Peterwookie said:


> Let's keep this a SHOW OFF YOU JAG THREAD and keep it at that guys now who's got some more picks


Amen to that , heres my one and only (jag that is ) some old pics though need to get some new ones


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 31, 2013)

Heres a super caramel jag female and future breeder..




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Peterwookie (Oct 31, 2013)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Heres a super caramel jag female and future breeder..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that pick on Facebook mate such a beautiful animal would love one in my collection on day


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 31, 2013)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Heres a super caramel jag female and future breeder..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This super is impressive.... Great pic mate

- - - Updated - - -

Would be nice to see some pics of adults?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 31, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> This super is impressive.... Great pic mate
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Would be nice to see some pics of adults?



The mum was a caramel coastal the dad a striped caramel jag.


----------



## The Devil (Oct 31, 2013)

yellowbeard said:


> Isn't it amazing the effect that a co-dom pattern reducing gene has on poly genetic genes, no wonder it was a game changer and still is, just amazing!
> 
> It is pythons like these that will grab the publics attention and attract so many more new comers into the hobby, what ever side of the fence you are on this is a good thing.
> 
> ...




The ones in pics 1,3 & 4 are 2.5 and 3.5 y.o......The little one in pic 2 is from last season and really shouldn't have happened. It is the only one in a clutch of red jungle jag babies that looked like that. When hatched it was almost black and white. Just starting to show yellow now....

They are all 50% jungle with a mix of coastal and maybe MD in the rest....

- - - Updated - - -

These are some that I hatched in the past and sold...sob,sob,sob......


----------



## smileysnake (Nov 1, 2013)

nice collection troy


----------



## ZackBeaven (Nov 1, 2013)

great thread, I haven't posted here for a while, hope you like.


----------



## smileysnake (Nov 28, 2013)

i am starting to like the murray darling x jullaten jungle jags..hope i spelt that right,anyone got any pics of these beauties i have seen a couple on facebook, would be nice to see them in this thread, awesome jags guys and girls keep the pics coming.....


----------



## Ikons (Mar 18, 2014)

View attachment 307406
My girl


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 18, 2014)

Ikons said:


> View attachment 307406
> My girl


Pics don't work


----------



## Ikons (Mar 18, 2014)

*My Girl*




How about now 

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## becwatson14 (May 24, 2014)

Here are my two  

male in the first pic female in the second


----------



## jordan95 (May 24, 2014)

My 2 jags


----------



## jjryan (Nov 3, 2014)

2 questions i have 
1 would this be classed as a sunglow
2 the black scales would this be classed a Paradox


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Jan 25, 2015)

Bumpity


----------



## Smurf (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi all, some brilliant looking snakes on here! This is Johnson, my Jungle Jag. He's rad. No signs at all of the neuro business (in many ways smarter than my MD). Loves my laptop (as it's slowly dying and gets a wicked warm spot he curls up on), which is cool for a yearling but probably won't be so awesome when he's all grown up. Great snake all round!
View attachment 313221

View attachment 313222

View attachment 313223

View attachment 313224

View attachment 313225


Sorry, no idea how to resize images...


----------



## Spidergirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Here's our little Gammon's Ranges Jag  
Anyone ave any predictions to how he'll turn out colour wise?


----------



## Firedrake (Mar 17, 2015)

Curious, does anyone have any very grey or blue-grey white and black jags? I usually only see very yellow, caramel or lemony colours, I wondered do they come in a "B&W" version?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 18, 2015)

jjryan said:


> 2 questions i have
> 1 would this be classed as a sunglow
> 2 the black scales would this be classed a Paradox



1. No
2. No

If you go back a few posts, you will notice the original post by Roger (Jungle Freak) states that it is a Super Caramel Jag.
To have sunglow, you need both caramel and Albino morphs in the same animal.
Caramel and Super Caramel animals all produce black scales at some point in their life.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 18, 2015)

jjyran, its just a caramel jag. Also i do not give you permission to use my photo.. Roger..


jjryan said:


> 2 questions i have
> 1 would this be classed as a sunglow
> 2 the black scales would this be classed a Paradox


----------



## jjryan (Mar 18, 2015)

Jungle_freak


Jungle_Freak said:


> its just a caramel jag. Also i do not give you permission to use my photo.. Roger..


Hi im sorry i use your photo i was only using it to asked a question about the python in the photo. never used it out side this post.


----------



## davies.ads (Mar 20, 2015)

2 babies from this years clutch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 20, 2015)

Here's my Albino Jag boy that should breed with my Axanthic girl this season.
View attachment 313856


----------



## Striker1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Striped Caramel Jag


----------

